# Wolfie's Journal



## TheWolf (Jul 26, 2005)

Since quitting my journal back in March, I???ve just been kicking around the gym not making any real gains in size or strength.  I haven???t been keeping a log either and I need to get back on track.  

I???ll be sticking with the P/RR/S program.
Age 34
Ht. 6???-0???
Wt. 195#

*Today???s workout*
Incline DB 60# 
2X8
1X6
Bench DB 60# 
3X6
Flies 35# 
2X10
Arnolds 40#
3X8
Cheat Lateral 30#
3X8
Cable Lateral 30#
3X10

Pretty depressing when I look back at my logs, but it gives me a place to start and something to shoot for.  Right now, I???m not taking any supplements but plan to start with Swole, glutamine and protein shakes next week.  By then I hope to have my diet figured out.  Prolly just maintenance for the rest of the summer.  

I also have a wrinkle to plan around.  I found out that I have elevated cholesterol.  I have a follow test up test in January.  So, I need a low cholesterol diet. I don't want to be told I need medication to keep my numbers in check so I have to watch what I eat.

Well, this is just a start.  Keeping a journal really kept me focused last time and I hope it does the same this time around.


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 2, 2005)

What a way to start a new journal.  Seven days with no updates.  My first entry was actually for Monday July 25.

*Tuesday July 26th*
Cardio
Abs

*Wednesday July 27th*

*Leg ext => 100#*
1X10
2X8
*Hack Squat => 160#*
3X10
*Leg Press => 320#*
2X12
1X11
*Leg Curl => 90#*
2X9
Bumped to 100# 
1X6
*Calf raise => 70#*
3X12


*Thursday July 28th*
Cardio
Abs

*Friday July 29th*

*CG Chin*
1X7
1X5
1X3
*WG Cable Row => 100#*
2X10
1X9
*DB Row => 55#*
2X10
1X8
*DB Pullover => 55#*
2X8
1X7
*T-Bar => 70#*
2X8
1X7

*Monday August 1st*

*DB Incline => 65#*
1X7
1X6
*DB Bench => 55#*
1X7
1X6
1X5 grrrrr.....weak!
*Arnolds => 45#*
2X8
1X7
*Lateral => 15# * 
3X10
*Cable Lateral => 30#*
2X10
1X9

I was really hoping the second week of my comeback would have me getting closer to where I was before I started slacking off.  Not the case.  I really felt weak Monday, just didn't have it.

*Tuesday August 2nd*

Cardio
Abs

That's it for now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey! Welcome back buddy. Missed you around here. Looks like your making a good start back  Give it at least 3-4 weeks before you feel your back to where you should be.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Wolfie -
Good luck with the new journal and goals.   
Journalling and logging info definately helps keep me on track of my progress and gains ... it's just a bit of a pain in the ass too! lol
Good luck with the cholesterol issue, my brother went through a bit of a scare with that a while back but 4 months of getting his diet in check and he was back to normal levels.


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 2, 2005)

Rock, Brit,
Thanks for checking in.  I'm pretty disgusted with how I've "let myself go".  I mean I'm not a mess, but I was on track there for a while and feeling great.  Then one day off lead to another and another.  Then I started back at the gym, but not seriously.  
So recently I joined a gym near work and I've been going at 6:30 a.m.  That says a lot because I'm not a morning dude.  I have a 30 min drive so I have time to wake up.  A couple of guys from work belong so I get a little motivation from them, something I didn't have at my old gym.

Rock, 
I have been lurking around and been seeing your progress, nice work buddy.  How's the home-life.  I remember you were going through some heavy stuff, then I think you guys were trying for a young'n.  Hope all is well.

Brit, 
I really hope to correct the cholesterol thing by adjusting my diet.  I refuse to take medication for it.  I was getting, and still am getting irregular heart beats.  Sometimes I skip a beat and sometimes I get an extra one thrown in there.  A stress test, an EKG, blood work, and heat monitor later I was told it's nothing to worry about and keep working out.  That's how I found out I have "elevated" cholesterol.  I have a follow up in January, so we'll see.

Thanks again for stopping in.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 2, 2005)

We all fall off the wagon occasionally, don't beat yourself up over it... you're back on track now - that's all that matters!


----------

